# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ماهو الكونسول

## ابو زوبة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


:. الــــكــــونـــســـولـ .:

هو طراز من المناضد صمم خصيصا للمداخل بحيث يكون محمولا على أرجل من الأمام


ومثبت من الخلف على الحائط المناسب الذي يكون مواجها لباب المنزل عادة، ليضفي على المكان روعة وأناقة.



و"الكونسول" 


فرنسي الأصل وقد شاع استخدامه مع مرآة أعلاه، ويكونان مصنوعين من الخشب المذهب 


والمليء بالنقوش، ويوضع فوقه فازة مملوءة بالورد أو شمعدانات

والآن قد تستبدل المرآه بلوحات فنية أو بعض الاكسسوارات المناسبة للحائط والكونسول 

























































*اتمنى ان يحوز على رضاكم*

----------


## شيكونونو

كونسولات جميله وشكرا على المعلومات المفيده

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اهلا بمرورك حضرتك* 
*ودمت بخير*

----------


## توكال

الف شكر على الذوق الرائع كللك ذوق

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك على مرورك الكريم* 
*ودمتى بخير*

----------


## هوهو

روووووووووووووووووووعه  الله ييعطيك العافيه

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك على مرورك الكريم* 
*ودمتى بالف خير*

----------


## omima

::mazika2::  ::mazika2:: جميييله وخطيره
شكرا على المعلومه

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اهلا بمرورك اختى العزيزة الكريمة*
*ودمتى بخير*

----------


## أم أحمد

مجموعة حلوة جدااا
شكرا علي المجهود المتميز :f:

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك اختى العزيزة ام احمد واهلا بمرورك* 
*ودمتى بخير *

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*معلومة قد تكون جديدة على الكثيرين اخى
بجد مشاركة متميزة وصور راااائعة
الكونسول بيدى شياكة ورقى
وبيوضح الذوق الراقى جداااااا
سلمت ودائما متابعة لمشاركاتك الجميلة
ربى يجعله بميزان حسناتك
وكل رمضان وحضرتك طيب وبخير
ان شاء الله
*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *معلومة قد تكون جديدة على الكثيرين اخى*
> *بجد مشاركة متميزة وصور راااائعة*
> *الكونسول بيدى شياكة ورقى*
> *وبيوضح الذوق الراقى جداااااا*
> *سلمت ودائما متابعة لمشاركاتك الجميلة*
> *ربى يجعله بميزان حسناتك*
> *وكل رمضان وحضرتك طيب وبخير*
> *ان شاء الله*


 
*اشكرك اختى العزيزة على مرورك*
* ودمتى بالف خير* 
*رمضان كريم*

----------


## ام هاجر2007

حلووووووو جداااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك

----------


## ميمة اسلام

بجد رائع اخي الكريم 
معلومات جديده علي بجد 
تسلم ايدك 
ومن جديد لجديد دائم يارب 
وفي امان الله

----------


## رحيــــل

تسلم ايدك يا استاذ ابو زوبة انا محتاحة مساعدتك جداانا هاتجوز بعد شهرين وانا عاوزة اعرف الالوان اللى تليق مع اللون السيمون لان خطيبى دهن الشقة باللونين دول تلتين الحيطة من اعلى سيمون فاتح والتلت الاسفل سيمون غامق وانا مش بحب اللون ده خالص وعاوز ة اعرف ايه الالوان اللى تليق عليه بالنسبة للستاير والسجاد والانتريهات مع العلم ان الشقة مساحتها 100 متر والاساس كله بنى غامق ارجو الرد سريعا الشقة عبارة عن ريسبشن  وحجرتين انا محتاجة الوان تضيعلى ملامح اللون السيمون بمعنى انها تظهر اكتر من لون الدهان ولك منى جزيل الشكر لو امكن الرد بالصور

----------


## ابو زوبة

> تسلم ايدك يا استاذ ابو زوبة انا محتاحة مساعدتك جداانا هاتجوز بعد شهرين وانا عاوزة اعرف الالوان اللى تليق مع اللون السيمون لان خطيبى دهن الشقة باللونين دول تلتين الحيطة من اعلى سيمون فاتح والتلت الاسفل سيمون غامق وانا مش بحب اللون ده خالص وعاوز ة اعرف ايه الالوان اللى تليق عليه بالنسبة للستاير والسجاد والانتريهات مع العلم ان الشقة مساحتها 100 متر والاساس كله بنى غامق ارجو الرد سريعا الشقة عبارة عن ريسبشن وحجرتين انا محتاجة الوان تضيعلى ملامح اللون السيمون بمعنى انها تظهر اكتر من لون الدهان ولك منى جزيل الشكر لو امكن الرد بالصور


 
*الاول الف مبروك مقدما وربنا يهنيكى 
بصى يا ستى لو الريسبشن سيمون يبقى الانتريه يكون لون قماشته نبيتى 
فى وردة دهبى وتكون مطرزة هيبقى حلو خالص
اما الستائر والابجورات برده فيه اللون السيمون بدرجاته وهيكون جميل
وربنا يوفقك*
*ودى مثال تانى* 
*
اذا كنت عاملة الجدار باللون السيمون

حيكون الانتريه بيستاج و فى كمان السيمون

حيكون هادئ و رقيق


*

* وربنا يوفقك*

----------


## وفاء علاء



----------


## ابو زوبة

> حلووووووو جداااااااااااا
> تسلم ايدك


*اشكرك اختى العزيزة على مرورك
ودمتى بالف خير*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> بجد رائع اخي الكريم 
> معلومات جديده علي بجد 
> تسلم ايدك 
> ومن جديد لجديد دائم يارب 
> وفي امان الله





> 


*اشكرك اختى العزيزة على مرورك
ودمتى بالف خير*

----------

